# Free Patterns from Annie's Attic



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I thought there might be others that would like to get the free patterns: http://www.crochet-world.com/newsletters.php?mode=issue&issue_id=593&department_id=7


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Your link doesn't work.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Buttons said:


> Your link doesn't work.


Neither one of them works.


----------



## Victor_ (Mar 6, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Neither one of them works.


Try this:

http://www.crochet-world.com/newsletters
.php?mode=issue&issue_id=593&department_
id=7

Copy/paste ALL the URL, don't click on it.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.crochet-world.com/newsletters.php?mode=issue&issue_id=593&department_id=7


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Victor_ said:


> Try this:
> 
> http://www.crochet-world.com/newsletters
> .php?mode=issue&issue_id=593&department_
> ...


I did that.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Buttons said:


> http://www.crochet-world.com/newsletters.php?mode=issue&issue_id=593&department_id=7


This works.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Maybe I'm strange. I see no point in a laptop bag that doesn't have a place for the charger and power cord. If I'm lugging the laptop, I'm also carrying it's brick of a charger and the power cord. Doesn't everyone?


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Works ok for me, love the laptop bag.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Maybe I'm strange. I see no point in a laptop bag that doesn't have a place for the charger and power cord. If I'm lugging the laptop, I'm also carrying it's brick of a charger and the power cord. Doesn't everyone?


I don't have a charger for my laptop. I don't usually take it any where. That's what my Fire is for.


----------



## grandmasbudy (May 18, 2014)

Thank you for the link. This bag could have many uses beside lap top.


----------



## Tattered (Apr 29, 2013)

The link worked ok for me, I love that bag, thank you.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Maybe I'm strange. I see no point in a laptop bag that doesn't have a place for the charger and power cord. If I'm lugging the laptop, I'm also carrying it's brick of a charger and the power cord. Doesn't everyone?


You're right on the money! Thank god for iPads, don't have to lug that laptop and its brick around anymore!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

The free pattern for the lap top bag was very nice. I get Annie's catalog in the mail all the time. I used to order patterns from "Annie's Attic" when it belonged to Annie Potter. Because of some money problems, she sold Annie's Attic many years ago and then started up another company called Annie Potter Presents. I don't know what happened to Annie Potter Presents, as I don't hear of them anymore. The catalog I now receive is called "Annie's Craft Store." They have a web site under that name Annie Potter has crocheted all her life and has come up with some really unique patterns over the years. I wonder whatever happened to her.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I prefer to keep my lap top in a bag where I can have all the necessary additions in it as well.


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Maybe I'm strange. I see no point in a laptop bag that doesn't have a place for the charger and power cord. If I'm lugging the laptop, I'm also carrying it's brick of a charger and the power cord. Doesn't everyone?


I agree. Plus that bag will have not padding to protect it from bumps. It is pretty though.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Maybe I'm strange. I see no point in a laptop bag that doesn't have a place for the charger and power cord. If I'm lugging the laptop, I'm also carrying it's brick of a charger and the power cord. Doesn't everyone?


Depends on the laptop and the time you need it. There are some around that can go for about 10h straight, which would be enough for a workday. But I prefer padded bags over prettyness anyways.


----------

